# 5PM: Gamecube or New Leaf?



## kwark (Feb 19, 2016)

5PM is my favorite hour track in New Leaf.

I also heard the 5PM from the gamecube version. I like them both, but I think the 5PM from New Leaf has the slighter edge here. Maybe it's because it sounds similar to the tea break music from Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box, which I really like.

What do you think is better the 5PM from GCN or New Leaf?


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Feb 19, 2016)

I'll say NL, just because of all the memories from the two past years from when I came home from school and played ACNL for HOURS. Now school doesn't really let me do it anymore


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 19, 2016)

I've only played Wild World and New Leaf, but you know what? People always say that Wild World's soundtrack is better. I disagree! I _really_ love the music in New Leaf.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 19, 2016)

Gamecube tbh
5PM in ACNL is my least favorite hourly song :/


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 20, 2016)

Probably NL, although I like GCN's too, NL's is just more memorable and soothing.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Feb 21, 2016)

I'd have to go with new leaf. Wild world has my favorite 5pm music, but new leaf is pretty good too.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2016)

5 in the afternoon! GameCube! It's just that New Leaf's sounds similar to Factory Investigation for Kirby 64.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 23, 2016)

Nimega_Gunner said:


> I'll say NL, just because of all the memories from the two past years from when I came home from school and played ACNL for HOURS. Now school doesn't really let me do it anymore



Why not take the *portable* 3DS with you?

For me, it's 5 PM GameCube. Outside 1 PM and the title screen, much of New Leaf's music doesn't do it for me like the GameCube original's did.


----------



## matgomez69 (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice post...I can play on GameCube.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 25, 2016)

Definitely 5pm from the Gamecube.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 26, 2016)

5PM on both Population Growing & New Leaf is my jam. I'll usually time travel to 5 PM when I play PG on Dolphin or New Leaf on the 3DS. While I love them both, I prefer the PG version. PG has an incredibly jazzy/funky soundtrack compared to the later games and 5PM is no exception.

However, I do appreciate New Leaf's homage to the original while retaining the same bossa nova style.


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm love NL music but I'm really missing the Gamecube music.


----------



## kwark (Feb 27, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> 5 in the afternoon! GameCube! It's just that New Leaf's sounds similar to Factory Investigation for Kirby 64.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAB0uPsSY8w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXG9zU2Lb6g

I really don't hear what's so similar between the two.
Nice music, though.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Feb 27, 2016)

They're both good, but I prefer the one on GameCube. The 5pm song is one of my favorite hourly songs from the GameCube game.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh man... this is a hard question! hmmmm, I'd say they tie for me. They both hold a special place and they both have lots of memories attached. Animal Crossing is just the best. ♥


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 1, 2016)

I love 5pm in all of the AC games. The sunset and the musiccreates a nice evening vibe. Definitely reminds me of when I was in school and would be playing A LOT  during this time.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 1, 2016)

If you know me, you know I'm going to say Population Growing's version. One of the main reasons I love it more than the others is because of its soundtrack.


----------

